# 2.6.10-ck1-nitro1 "Less Verbose"

## discomfitor

I know I said it would be out Monday, but Sunday is close enough.

Changes from previous nitro/includes

```

-ck2

-bk15

alsa 1.0.7 #(finally!)

reiser4 #reiser4 support

vesafb-tng #new fb driver

fbsplash #new version of bootsplash

config_hz #change cpu frequency

chmp #change usb mouse polling rate

cflags-selection-for-nitro #change cflags for kernel

-orinoco #orinoco drivers

hostap #hostAP drivers

=============================

+2.6.10 #new kernel version

+ck1 #con kolivas' patchset

+ITERAID #Feel the excitement of new hardware support!
```

Runs great here, so hopefully it will run great for you as well.

Official orinoco statement:

I am not going to be trying to patch orinoco drivers in again until they update the patch.  It's just too much of a hassle, and it breaks the drivers for other things when I try.  That's not to say that seppe won't when he gets back, because he most likely has his own policy about such things.  For now though, you'll have to do it yourself.

How to get orinoco working:

Simply copy the hermes and orinoco files from a previous kernel with working drivers.  These files will be located in linux/drivers/net/wireless/ (where linux is the name of your kernel).  Copy them into the same place in this kernel tree, and it will work.

If someone wants to post links to hermes+orinoco files that work for this, I will make a kernel patch (or you can do that part yourself) that will make it easier to get working in the future.  It will still need to be manually applied though.

For the ati fix, go here.

For a cool automotive background picture made by M@rijn, go here.

Ebuild

Patch

----------

## massimo

When I saw 2.6.10 was released I knew I wouldn't take until monday.

I have been using 2.6.8-nitro6 since it was released, but now it's time to move to 10 due to some DVB improvements and the "nitro enhancements" of course. And I'll stay with the even numbers  :Wink: 

----------

## Frodg

EDIT:

I put the patch file in the wrong directory..

So shoot me  :Sad: 

Ignore this post 

thanks

A small issue:

Set up the ebuild in local, ran the digest command and got to this error:

```

!!! We have a source URI, but no file...

!!! File: /usr/portage/distfiles/patch-2.6.10-nitro1.bz2

```

----------

## rm

download the patch file from the original post (link under the ebuild file link)

Move this patch file to /usr/portage/distfiles

and try again   :Laughing: 

bye,

rm

----------

## discomfitor

Yeah, I had another issue with the ebuild and forgot to change the link again.  Should work now if you redownload the ebuild.

I seem to have really bad luck with these ebuilds for some reason...

----------

## wdreinhart

It took 5 attempts to download the Nitro patch (1 error 404, 4 connection timeouts), but I got it.  If you have trouble getting the patch, I've mirrored it here temporarily.  Md5sum of the patch I have is 783bf7a17c3571731de7e07cb7d37dc8.  Hopefully darckness can post here to confirm that's the correct and complete patch.

Merry Christmas, happy new year, and may all your -nitro kernels compile cleanly!   :Very Happy: Last edited by wdreinhart on Mon Dec 27, 2004 3:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## discomfitor

Yup, that's the right md5sum.

----------

## Frodg

Working perfectly so far:

and it appears to be much faster than the 2.6.9 nitro I was using...

subjective view only of course  :Smile: 

----------

## LightEater

building atm  :Smile: 

btw, any links with at least a short description of each patch? i don't really know what some of them do (for example config_hz, chmp, cflags-selection-for-nitro, orinoco, hostap)

----------

## discomfitor

LightEater: I edited the first post.  That better?

----------

## LightEater

Yeah, thanks, now i know what exactly to google for  :Smile: 

----------

## bet1m

Run's GREAT:

with -cko patch:

```

bash-2.05b$ time nautilus --no-desktop

real   0m0.988s

user   0m0.196s

sys   0m0.055s

bash-2.05b$ 

```

now:

```

bash-2.05b$ time nautilus --no-desktop

real   0m0.388s

user   0m0.196s

sys   0m0.055s

bash-2.05b$ 

```

----------

## y0zza

No inotify patch?   :Sad: 

Would it be possible to have inotify and time-sliced CFQ (info) in the next release?

bet1m, was the cko time with 2.6.10-cko1?

----------

## discomfitor

y0zza: I'll look into those for the next release.

----------

## wdreinhart

 *y0zza wrote:*   

> No inotify patch?  
> 
> Would it be possible to have inotify and time-sliced CFQ (info) in the next release?
> 
> bet1m, was the cko time with 2.6.10-cko1?

 

The inotify patch applies cleanly to -nitro (with a few offset warnings).  The timesliced cfq patch doesn't apply.  :Sad: 

  I'm compiling a kernel with inotify support...

(edit)

...and it works.  I have gamin using it's inotify backend running now.Last edited by wdreinhart on Mon Dec 27, 2004 3:07 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## MyKillK

It's running on my system great, using the ebuild.

Thanks!

----------

## kontol

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> I know I said it would be out Monday, but Sunday is close enough.
> 
> Changes from previous nitro/includes
> 
> ```
> ...

 

OK ..do I have to used "USE=hostap" to install hostap kernel?? I mean do like this:

# USE="hostap" emerge nitro-sources

----------

## discomfitor

USE flags do nothing to this ebuild.  You have to enable it in the kernel.

----------

## dec

Thanks for the patch Darckness...

I'm having problems with reiser4 on the latest kernels, can you please tell me which reiser4 patch you used for -nitro1?

----------

## discomfitor

dec: it's the namesys one.

reiser4-for-2.6.10-rc1.patch.gz

----------

## dec

Great, thanks mate.  :Smile: Last edited by dec on Mon Dec 27, 2004 5:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## feld

does anyone else notice that alsa 1.07 is really choppy for games? Alsa 1.06 isnt. I've tried built in and modules. No help. Any suggestions? No sound daemons here and I have an Audigy 2.

-Feld

----------

## discomfitor

feld: I too have an Audigy 2, and I don't use any sound daemons.  I notice no choppiness for games (or anything, for that matter) since switching to alsa 1.0.7, and I've been using 1.0.7 for almost a month now.

----------

## feld

do you play Americas Army? I play that mostly. And it gets really choppy in firefights and the background ambience noises seem to skip and replay. I'm gonna try some more testing with settings and more games but this is super annoying for me lol.

edit: ok i did more testing and it does it in all my games. AA, UT2004, Doom3, NwN. 1.06 never did this. And now i'm quite angered by this crap cuz i want it back to being so smoooth like it was before. I dont have the sound for my motherboard enabled in the kernel and it isnt seen as far as i can tell so it can't be interfering with that.

any further thoughts on this? 

nforce 2 mobo: epox 8rda3+

1 gig pc 3200 ddr dual channel

nvidia fx 5600 ultra 256mb (6800 gt on tuesday  :Very Happy: )

WD 80gb hard drive IDE

Audigy 2 OEM sound card

-Feld

----------

## dec

Thanks for the reiser4 patch info Darckness.  :Smile: 

----------

## discomfitor

feld: I don't play AA, but you might want to check your graphics settings/other sound settings.  There should be no performance difference in 1.0.7 because it was mostly a bugfix release/new api stuff/better hw support for certain boards.

----------

## feld

graphics settings set to medium / normal. 

sound is set to Hardware EAX and i try just Hardware too.

 :Sad: 

-Feld

----------

## skion

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> 
> 
> +ITERAID #Feel the excitement of new hardware support!
> 
> 

 

Is this the SCSI or new ATA version of the iteraid driver?

EDIT: Nevermind, i see it's the ATA version... Thanks.

----------

## Tuti

great stuff! i can't wait to try it!

is the -ac patchset compatible with nitro?

----------

## allblue

I found "modprobe -c" in this kernel return nothing  :Shocked:  anyone got this error?

i had to change /etc/init.d/alsasound,"modprobe -c"->"cat /etc/modprobe.conf" to make alsa work again.

----------

## Robin79

Would be nice if you add this networks driver  :Smile: 

http://www.syskonnect.com/syskonnect/support/driver/htm/sk9e21_lin.htm

----------

## AnXa

I need that network card driver too. Add it please. And I promise to try your intro sources.  :Smile: 

----------

## pleusicles

I've tried to compile this kernel, but it gave a warning at the end about an undefined shrink_dcache_anon in reiser4.ko. After applying this patch from 2.6.10-rc3-mm1, it compiled fine.

I'm using it now, feels great, thanks for your work!

----------

## ashtophet

smooth, sweet... great patchset!!

thanX  :Wink: 

----------

## discomfitor

Alright, the next nitro will be out when another ck comes out, or when I get a sufficient amount of patches to add.  All suggested patches WILL be attempted, and the reiser4 patch will be updated as well.

----------

## Phlogiston

Hello

This nitro is running fine here with latest xorg-x11-6.8.1.901, nvidia, alsa with 5.1 surround, lirc, reiserfs4 and vesafb-tng. Just great  :Smile: 

Thanks for your work Darckness

----------

## iGentoo

Greetings

Well the previous 2.6.10-rc3-Nitro2 works well but reiser4 seems badly broken under amd64 as is mentioned on the amd64 forum   :Sad:   as I got continual lockups under heavy testing.ReiserfS is fine. To  test it. I installed a reiser4 Raid 0 root partition and run setiathome then did an emerge everyhthing  from a Gnome Desktop with gkrellm running  It locked up a lot and eventually wouldn't boot  then a fsck.resier4 blew away half of the root directories. Howver the same process under resierFS Raid 0  is going well so it definitely seem Reiser4 isn't quite ready for 64bit . It was dammn fast though   :Very Happy: 

Anyway I'll stop the current resierFS emerge-everyhthing and resume it with this new kernel  I'll try it on a iMcc G5 next since i want to try gentoo on that.

I used the ntpl tuttorial to set it up with posix threads https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=189250&highlight=ntpl

Thanks for all the effort u put in

Cheers

iGentoo 

Testing Hardware

AMD64 3000+

1 Gig RAM

2 *160 gig Seagate Sata Barracuda

60 Raid 0 Partitions

Ti4200

----------

## yardbird

 *iGentoo wrote:*   

> Greetings
> 
> Well the previous 2.6.10-rc3-Nitro2 works well but reiser4 seems badly broken under amd64 as is mentioned on the amd64 forum  

 

Reiser4 has had problems with amd64, it has been covered extensively on the mailing list. Don't know if they are resolved now, you may want to try a patchset which contains a more recent version of the reiser4 patch (see signature  :Wink: ).

----------

## alkan

It looks like I2C is broken. None of the i2c devices shows up ( it works fine with prvious nitros with same configiration). I don't know if it is the case with vanilla kernel since i am using reiser4 as root. Hence lm_sensors doesn't work.

was anyone able to get I2C working with this nitro?

----------

## eikketk

Any chance on a broken-out?

----------

## discomfitor

eikketk: the only patch that I didn't apply was the win4lin+swsusp2 patch, and I don't count that since I never actually got it in fully.  In the future when there are actually patches that are broken out, I will put them on the site.

----------

## Jake

 *alkan wrote:*   

> It looks like I2C is broken. None of the i2c devices shows up ( it works fine with prvious nitros with same configiration). I don't know if it is the case with vanilla kernel since i am using reiser4 as root. Hence lm_sensors doesn't work.
> 
> was anyone able to get I2C working with this nitro?

 

One of the 2.6.10-rcs broke my sensors in gkrellm2 and lm-sensors, yet they still seem to show up in /sys. I use the it87, i2c_sensor, i2c_isa, and i2c_core for my nForce3 250 mobo.

EDIT: the sensors show up in /sys, not /procLast edited by Jake on Mon Dec 27, 2004 11:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jake

 *iGentoo wrote:*   

> Greetings
> 
> Well the previous 2.6.10-rc3-Nitro2 works well but reiser4 seems badly broken under amd64 as is mentioned on the amd64 forum    as I got continual lockups under heavy testing.ReiserfS is fine. To  test it. I installed a reiser4 Raid 0 root partition and run setiathome then did an emerge everyhthing  from a Gnome Desktop with gkrellm running  It locked up a lot and eventually wouldn't boot  then a fsck.resier4 blew away half of the root directories. Howver the same process under resierFS Raid 0  is going well so it definitely seem Reiser4 isn't quite ready for 64bit . It was dammn fast though  
> 
> Anyway I'll stop the current resierFS emerge-everyhthing and resume it with this new kernel  I'll try it on a iMcc G5 next since i want to try gentoo on that.
> ...

 

If you haven't already, please try the latest -mm with Namesys updates or vanilla patched from ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6/ with debugging enabled and file a bug report. Namesys doesn't have AMD64 hardware, so the developers need as much feedback as possible. I don't know if anyone is testing G5s.

----------

## alkan

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> One of the 2.6.10-rcs broke my sensors in gkrellm2 and lm-sensors, yet they still seem to show up in /proc. I use the it87, i2c_sensor, i2c_isa, and i2c_core for my nForce3 250 mobo.
> 
> 

 

For a working kernel, how do you make them appear in the /proc? is there a option in the kernel config?

Mine only shows up in /sys/bus/i2c/devices/ and noting related in the /proc. 

I use the same modules except w83627hf instead of it87.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

the /proc sensors interface is deprecated so there is no way to get it back, you need new userland utilities.

----------

## rommel

i have a strange issue that has occured with 2.6.10 based on mm and its happening too with this kernel where my sound driver , via82xx , isnt detected by the alsasound script.... the patchset from http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/ works fine as did 2.6.9-nitro4. anyone else with the via82xx driver seeing this?

----------

## feld

i have talked to others who have had alsa problems with 1.07 and one mentioned this. i swear its 1.07. 1.06 is fine for like 6 other guys that i know. some 1.07 modules seem messed up and it along with openal seems broken. i dont know....

-Feld

----------

## Mac Cloud

This one works perfectly here : amd64 and -march=amd64 as CFLAGS

----------

## discomfitor

feld: what version of alsa-lib and alsa-utils are you using?

----------

## Greyhound

I cannot connect to mitglied.lycos.de so I cannot download the ebuild and patch file.

can anyone send them to my email?

it is greyhound@gmail.com

thx  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anir

 *Greyhound wrote:*   

> I cannot connect to mitglied.lycos.de so I cannot download the ebuild and patch file.
> 
> can anyone send them to my email?
> 
> it is greyhound@gmail.com
> ...

 

Here's a mirror: http://home.arcor.de/_aero/nitrosources/

----------

## thecrazyperson_ws

Gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r12 breaks the nvidia drivers on my box (just finished install lol), so i guess I'll be trying this... my last working setup consisted of 2.6.9-nitro4, so maybe this one'll work?

machine in question is the one named Tidus in my sig.

----------

## schrippe

 *Quote:*   

> Would it be possible to have inotify and time-sliced CFQ (info) in the next release? 
> 
> bet1m, was the cko time with 2.6.10-cko1?

 

is CFQ another scheduler?

and what is inotify? 

where can i enable hostap in this kernel? this for wifi, right?

thanks

----------

## Robin79

damm i get this error...

drivers/ide/pci/it8212.c: In function `it8212_dma_begin':

drivers/ide/pci/it8212.c:332: warning: implicit declaration of function `__ide_d

ma_begin'

drivers/ide/pci/it8212.c: In function `init_hwif_it8212':

drivers/ide/pci/it8212.c:580: error: structure has no member named `ide_dma_begi

n'

make[3]: *** [drivers/ide/pci/it8212.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/ide/pci] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/ide] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

----------

## landon

@ ^ : My make oldconfig fails at the exact same point. I'm not able to compile, either.

----------

## rommel

Darckness i dont know about feld but i am up to 1.07

```
JaiBaba ~ # emerge alsa-lib alsa-utils alsa-headers -p

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.7  

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.7  

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.7 
```

i need to email the maitainer of cko and see what driver alsa version he is adding to his latest release. modprobing loads my via82xx but it isnt workig correctly... gnome no longer sees the sound subsystem.

----------

## Robin79

Couldnt get my network card to work either the patch gave me no errors but compiling those  :Sad: 

```

  CC      drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.o

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c: In function `sk98lin_resume':

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:678: error: too many arguments to function `pci_resto

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c: In function `sk98lin_suspend':

drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c:755: error: too many arguments to function `pci_save_

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/sk98lin] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

----------

## Robin79

 *Robin79 wrote:*   

> damm i get this error...
> 
> drivers/ide/pci/it8212.c: In function `it8212_dma_begin':
> 
> drivers/ide/pci/it8212.c:332: warning: implicit declaration of function `__ide_d
> ...

 

this patch seems to fix it http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/fixes/2.6.10-cko1-it8212_fix.patch

but still need to get my network card to work!!

----------

## Robin79

I will try morph sources and se if it works to compile my network driver on that one!

edit. same error there .edit

----------

## Greyhound

error while compiling sound device

  CC [M]  sound/oss/msnd_classic.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/msnd_pinnacle.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/nm256_audio.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/ac97.o

  CC [M]  sound/oss/i810_audio.o

sound/oss/i810_audio.c: In function `i810_mmap':

sound/oss/i810_audio.c:1753: warning: `remap_page_range' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/mm.h:772)

sound/oss/i810_audio.c: In function `i810_pm_suspend':

sound/oss/i810_audio.c:3388: error: too many arguments to function `pci_save_state'

sound/oss/i810_audio.c: In function `i810_pm_resume':

sound/oss/i810_audio.c:3401: error: too many arguments to function `pci_restore_state'

make[2]: *** [sound/oss/i810_audio.o] error 1

make[1]: *** [sound/oss] error 2

make: *** [sound] error2

using Gentoo 2004.3/gcc 3.4.3-r1

FIC AU13 Mainboard NForce2 MCP-T

it works well under nitro-source-2.6.9-rc4

----------

## alkan

 *Quote:*   

> It looks like I2C is broken. None of the i2c devices shows up ( it works fine with prvious nitros with same configiration). I don't know if it is the case with vanilla kernel since i am using reiser4 as root. Hence lm_sensors doesn't work.

 

Well, I patched vanilla 2.6.10 with reiser4 to test I2C, I2C works fine. So it is not the 2.6.10 to blame but the 2.6.10-ck1-nitro1.

----------

## toMeloos

[kind of off-topic]

I like the work that is being done with these nitro patchcollections. However, it still looks like a lot of trial and error work. A forum thread on the gentoo forum for every release and a strong dependancy on the 2 people (Seppe, Darckness) that currently defined the collection of patches that make up a nitro release.

Would it be an idea to formalize the nitro activities somewhat? For instance by defining it as a project and thus getting some facilities within Gentoo or by signing up at SourceForge or a simular site. This would create a formal home for the nitro sources so everybody can find it and the current ebuilds (and patches) easilly and allow concrete discussion etc. on dedicated mailing lists.

Just a suggestion. I have no experience in organising this so I don't know how easy this would be but as a "nitro user" I would find a permanent home for the nitro-sources very handy. What does the rest of you think about this?

[/kind of off-topic]

----------

## discomfitor

I'm not really sure what's going on with I2C, but my theory is that something in the ck patch broke it somehow.

For those of you who aren't having luck with alsa-1.0.7, I've posted the alsa update patch that I use, so try reversing it (`patch -p1 -R < alsa-1.0.7.patch`in your /usr/src/ directory).

I'll include that iteraid fix in the next version.  The SK-98xx driver error is somewhat puzzling as well; I can't find those two functions in that source file ANYWHERE.  Make sure the md5sum of your patch file is the same as the one I posted on the first page.

----------

## Macumba

there is a -ac patch!

it works with the nitro-sources for me, i only had to manually patch 3 files 

```

include/asm-i386/param.h

include/linux/pci_ids.h

include/linux/sysctl
```

...now i'm Tux's lil' helper   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## rommel

well morph-sources work also, i added mouse polling to them and am runing bonnie++ now... so i am guessing its the updated alsa driver messing with via82xx for me in mm and now nitro.. i'll try reversing and let you know if the error abates. as for sk98lin... i am using this driver and its worked in every source ive booted so far. anyone having an issue with it might make mrproper on the src dir then reconfigure your kenrel and try compiling it again.

edit:

well it might be something i am missing but that alsa patch doesnt reverse cleanly... so i guess i'll stick with morph and see what comes next.

----------

## feld

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> feld: what version of alsa-lib and alsa-utils are you using?

 

the latest. 1.07 versions.

I'm still working things out. Slowly but surely I will find a solution, hopefully. :/

-Feld

----------

## count_zero

 *Greyhound wrote:*   

> error while compiling sound device
> 
>   CC [M]  sound/oss/msnd_classic.o
> 
>   CC [M]  sound/oss/msnd_pinnacle.o
> ...

 

Yup, same problem here...

----------

## Greyhound

still cannot emerge alsa-driver 1.07

use this patch

http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/fixes/2.6.10-cko1-950-alsa-fixes-already-in-bk

can compile alsa using kernel default

----------

## bollucks

 *Greyhound wrote:*   

> still cannot emerge alsa-driver 1.07
> 
> use this patch
> 
> http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/fixes/2.6.10-cko1-950-alsa-fixes-already-in-bk
> ...

 

Given the apparent trouble people are having from 1.0.7 why not just use the plain -ck sources if you don't need anything specifically from the extra cko patches?

----------

## discomfitor

Alright, I'm working on the next nitro.  It's taking me a little while because I'm trying to get a big update to reiser4 and some extra alsa fixes in.  With my luck, Con Kolivas will probably release the next ck just as I finish.

ETA: ~1 day if all goes well and I have enough time.

----------

## bollucks

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> Alright, I'm working on the next nitro.  It's taking me a little while because I'm trying to get a big update to reiser4 and some extra alsa fixes in.  With my luck, Con Kolivas will probably release the next ck just as I finish.
> 
> ETA: ~1 day if all goes well and I have enough time.

 

Check his ckdev directory. He posts his latest there and posted an update today with 3 security fixes.

----------

## thecrazyperson_ws

This is kind of off-topic, but is there any reason why this kernel is so fscking slow on my computer?

2.6.10-nitro1

boot time: 1:58.12

shutdown time: 0:32.06

x start time:  0:05.40 (still using twm until kde compiles)

2.6.9-gentoo-r12

boot time: 1:36.50

shutdown time: 0:34.31 (  :Confused:  )

x start time:  0:05.34

i'm not griping, because 2.6.9-gentoo-r12 has problems with my videocard, but why the really slow boot times?

----------

## Macumba

only 22 seconds difference.

a logn dhcp, no connection to your printer with cups/hpjo, no unmounting the boot--partititon,....

My boot-time is 25 seconds!

The longest thing is mounting the partitions.

x-start time ...

well, when u compiling s.th..... it could take more time

search in the Documents/Hot-To's, there are some threads, wich tell how u can optimize your boot-time

You can also try the morp-sources

----------

## rommel

well the new morph-sources release added alsa-1.07 and via82xx works with it... so i am not sure what is wrong with nitro1 or mm and this driver. seems odd since both nitro and morph i think are basically ck.

----------

## assente

is this kernel faster with Desktop applications? What should I enable?

I don't think that benchmarks on nautilus are realistic; I tried:

```

time nautilus /etc/ --no-desktop

```

It releases the the start time before all files are loaded in the treeview..

Do you know a more correct benchmark for Nautilus or desktop applications?

Thanks

----------

## racoontje

I can't find vesafb_tng?? I can only select vesafb as vesa framebuffer driver :'(

----------

## racoontje

Fixed, vesafb-tng doesn't work w/ amd64 :'(

----------

## at6

thaky for your great work on nitro. keep it up. compiles and runs fine.

regards marc

----------

## bookstack

Question: Where is the software suspend 2 ?

Have you added the swsuspend2 patch to nitro1 ?

I only got software suspend.

BTW. Is this kernel release settle the conflict with ndiswrapper?

Thanks for your hardwork.

----------

## discomfitor

There's a new nitro out.  Try that.

----------

## rommel

Darckness good job... alsa is now again working so your fixes did the job here. and glad to see your reiser4 snap is even newer then morph (which btw has been pretty good too) 

thanks for the update and fixes

----------

